# Filling Flaws in Acrylic



## dentil (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm turning an acrylic blank and I noticed there are "deep, but small divots" in the blank.  I was wondering if anyone had a simple tip about how to fill them with some sort of clear material so they are invisible.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## corian king (Dec 9, 2012)

I think most people just fill them with some ca glue.It works pretty good.


----------



## markspens (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup, I use ca as well.


----------



## john l graham (Dec 10, 2012)

I use CA glue.  Make sure you get the hole cleaned out good and fill the hole using CA and a sharp point, like a safety pen tip.  Good luck!


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 10, 2012)

I use CA Glue also. Dental pick to clean out the white stuff, then some CA and maybe even some color. Also have done this with wood and Pearl Ex.


----------



## dentil (Dec 10, 2012)

*Thanks everyone!*

I'll give CA glue a try....thought that woudl work but it's nice to hear from people who know!


----------

